# Goodbye Spice!



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a beautiful tribute Heidi. Just know that she was very loved and had a wonderful life with you. If you feel up to it, I posted Spencer's story here as well. I bet they are playing together at the Bridge! As always, you know you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> It is a beautiful tribute Heidi. Just know that she was very loved and had a wonderful life with you. If you feel up to it, I posted Spencer's story here as well. I bet they are playing together at the Bridge! As always, you know you have my deepest sympathy.


Go ahead and post Spencer's story...I know there playing and having fun, this little puppy peanut is helping out a lot...she keeps me busy. Did you see the picture I posted with the heart that showed up on her head, I know now it is a sign from Spice...that she is OK and will always be with us.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwww....That is just too **** cute to put words on.

-Bill


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Beautiful dog! I know she will always be missed but I'm glad to hear she had a happy life with wonderful owners who loved her.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That was moving. I am very sorry for the loss of Spice. It must be extremely hard for you and your family. My thoughts are with you.


----------

